# Insurance renewal after accident



## grahamo (27 Apr 2007)

I was involved in an accident a couple of months ago. I rear ended another car so I bit the bullet and accepted liability I reckon the total damage was 7-8 K. as no-one was hurt. The thing is up until the last year I was always a named driver on my wife's car. I'd never been involved in an accident before so just my luck it happens on the first year of being insured myself. What I want to know is how much will my insurance go up next year? Will I even get a quote?


----------



## Ravima (27 Apr 2007)

you will lose whatever no claims nobus protection you had, subject to any protected system you might have with yoru current insurer.

your renewal notice must be sent to you at least 15 days in advance of renewal date.


----------



## ACA (27 Apr 2007)

You will also attract some called loading on you policy. This is a percentage of what the insurance company have paid out, varies between 15% and 40%. This is the insurance companies way of recouping some of their outlay as not everyone has NCB to lose. Loading will be on top of you premium for 12 months only and then assuming that you've had no accidents, when you renew again you'll have 1 yrs NCB and the loading will be gone.
I think that your current insurer is obliged to quote you. Even if you decide to go to another company, you MUST tell them that you have been involved in an accident with someone else, (they can revoke your policy back to inception for non-disclosure of previous accidents, endorsements, points etc.)


----------



## grahamo (27 Apr 2007)

Thanks for the replies folks!


----------



## Ravima (27 Apr 2007)

if you 'attract' a loading as well as losing your NCB, you should write a formal letter of complaint to the manager of the company, seeking a proper written explaination for this. if not happy, write again and if still not happy, write to ombudsman.

Losing your NCB is punishment enough. you should NOT have to pay any penalty loading unless there were adverse features relating to the accident, such as conviction, failure to co-operate with insurer, frequency of claims etc


----------



## grahamo (2 May 2007)

Ravima said:


> if you 'attract' a loading as well as losing your NCB, you should write a formal letter of complaint to the manager of the company, seeking a proper written explaination for this. if not happy, write again and if still not happy, write to ombudsman.
> 
> Losing your NCB is punishment enough. you should NOT have to pay any penalty loading unless there were adverse features relating to the accident, such as conviction, failure to co-operate with insurer, frequency of claims etc


 
Thanks Ravima, thats good to hear


----------



## eoinf123 (11 Jan 2012)

Ravima said:


> if you 'attract' a loading as well as losing your NCB, you should write a formal letter of complaint to the manager of the company, seeking a proper written explaination for this. if not happy, write again and if still not happy, write to ombudsman.
> 
> Losing your NCB is punishment enough. you should NOT have to pay any penalty loading unless there were adverse features relating to the accident,such as conviction, failure to co-operate with insurer, frequency of claims etc




Sorry to dig up an old thread but can you explain this in more detail please. 

I am in a similar situation. Are you saying my insurance premium should revert to the value before the no claims discout is applied?

I had 3 years ncb but my renewal for the first year after the claim has over trippled. Should this happen?


----------



## peteb (12 Jan 2012)

yes.  But there is probably also a rate increase.  Which is not considered a loading.


----------

